# which HDR program do you use?



## linkwoman (Oct 27, 2010)

Not sure on where to post this but since Nik's software HDR EFEX Pro  is integrated with Lightroom, I choose Lightroom Plug-ins. 

Anyway I'm wondering what others' experience is with HDR software. I'm new to it but learn quick and want something really good.  Unfortunately Canon only lets you do 3 auto brackets; how do you handle that? Auto-bracket at an exposure value then move way up or down in EVs and auto-bracket again?

I like that you can do the single-image HDR with this program and that it has lots of presets, the control point idea seems pretty cool, and of course, integration with lightroom. I wanted to open the discussion so hope those of you who've done HDR will discuss and also mention if the software you use has LR integration.

Thanks!! 

~Darby


----------



## sizzlingbadger (Oct 27, 2010)

I use Photomatix Pro but have just got hold of the Nik Plug-in free as part of my plug-in set. I shall be trying out when I get time.


----------



## MarkNicholas (Oct 27, 2010)

I don't use any.


----------



## willdoak (Oct 27, 2010)

I use the new "HDR Pro" method in Ps CS4


----------



## linkwoman (Oct 27, 2010)

thanks guys. Hope to get more people chiming in too! Hey Nik, how did you get the Nik plug in free?


----------



## JohnD19 (Oct 27, 2010)

I have been trying unsuccessfully to install the LR3 plugin. Not sure what the problem is but I am moving to a new iMac soon and will reinstall there. I did get a chance to see the beta version while recently attending a workshop and it looked good. I liked the ability to see various outcomes much like in Silver Efex Pro. Sorry I can't give you more feedback.
John


----------



## sizzlingbadger (Oct 27, 2010)

[quote author=linkwoman link=topic=11418.msg76777#msg76777 date=1288199922]
thanks guys. Hope to get more people chiming in too! Hey Nik, how did you get the Nik plug in free?
[/quote]

If you bought the Nik Plug-ins "complete set" after a certain date they gave it to you free when it was released.

Once the plugin is installed you will see it as an export option. Select the images you want and hit the export button, you then select the Nik Software folder and the HDR application. It doesn't show up in the normal place for plugins.


----------



## DonRicklin (Oct 28, 2010)

I use Photomatix Pro 4. I love it. Just downloaded Helicon Focus for Mac, which combines multiple images for Focus Stacking. Haven't had a chance to actually try it yet.

Don


----------



## PrimaPhoto (Nov 5, 2010)

I use Nik - HDR Pro - doesn't seem to work on my Windows machine. But runs good on MAC!


----------



## ukbrown (Nov 5, 2010)

It's not really HDR, but the enfuse plugin that does exposure fusion, from the photographers toolbox is OK, if you don;t do a lot (it's not lightening fast). there is a free trial that limits the output size.

This is one I did recently http://ukbrown.files.wordpress.com/2'1'/11/wpid273-goldhead-3-of-3_2-of-3_1-of-3_fused.jpg


----------



## pszilard (Jan 2, 2011)

I've got a choice on my PC:


DXO Optic Pro v6 now has HDR
Oloneo free Beta
Photomatix Pro
Mediachance
I had fun with them all, but have been to busy to use them, recently. I can recommend Oloneo which is currently in free Beta mode.


----------



## mcrsteel (Jan 2, 2011)

I have tried Artizen. It was a little too advanced for me.


----------



## MoreThanWords (Jan 11, 2011)

*HDR Plugins*

I use Photomatix, HDR Efex Pro and Photoshop CS5. 
Of those three, HDR Efex is my favorite: the control points allow you to do local adjustments while in 32 bit mode. I find I can produce files in HDR Efex that need no tweaking afterwards, because of those Control Points.
What I also like about it, is that you can use HDR Efex (if you use it in PS, which might be a little off topic ) as a Smart Filter: that means you can revisit the settings later on.
The presets are also a great way to quickly get good results.
The only area where I find HDR Efex to be lacking a little, is in the de-ghosting (removal of artifacts that result when you combine images, because of movement of elements in your frame). There, Photomatix and especially Photoshop do a much better job. Luckily, you can (again OT, I'm afraid ) do the de-ghosting in Photoshop and then run Nik HDR Efex Pro on that de-ghosted image. That gives you the best of both worlds.
I also use Enfuse from time to time, but it's not real HDR. For some types of shots, you won't notice the difference but for others you really will.


----------



## MMarz (Jan 13, 2011)

HDR Efex Pro here..

I used to use Photomatics but found that getting the desired result was impossible.  Oh, I got some good images from it, but it was always by luck.

Worth mentioning is the HDR Efex Pro ebook recently published as a collaboration between Jason Odell of the Nikonian Image Doctors and Tony Sweet..  It's a great tutorial and has some wonderful presets that serve as starting points for develop in HDR Efex Pro...  No affiliation to either Jason or Tony.. just think it's a great ebook.


----------



## happycranker (Jan 14, 2011)

I have a trial version of HDR Efex Pro at the moment, but normally use Photomatix. But for me the issue of alignment is more important as most of the time I hand hold the camera. Photomatix has got better at this and CS5 is the best way to align before going to the HDR process.


----------



## bravo75 (Jan 27, 2011)

I have been trying  to install the LR3 plugin. Just can't seem to manage though


----------



## Braders (Jan 27, 2011)

Any one try HDR expose?


----------



## WesternGuy (Feb 7, 2011)

I started in HDR using CS5 and then tried both Photomatix Pro and Nik's HDR Efex Pro. I now pretty well use Nik's software, although I still have Photomatix if I want to use it. I need to do an experiment and try both on the same image. The things I like about Nik's product are the presets and the use of their U-point technology giving you the option to differentially applying the HDR effects to various parts of the image. In this respect, Photomatix doesn't even come close, although it is still a good piece of software. I also like that the interface is very similar between their products, as I have Viveza 2 and its interface is very similar, therefore, the learning curve is more around the "HDR process" than the interface and where things are. I also like the fact that these apps integrate with Lightroom. I have also tried Oloneo, but it was only in the beta stage at the time and it wasn't for me, although I do know people use it.

Both Photomatix and HDR Efex Pro can operate as stand-alone apps as well as plugins to Lightroom. I wasn't sure if you knew that or not, but I thought I should mention it. 

I also have a Canon that only allows three exposures and I find that the three taken at ± 2 and 0, are often sufficient. The other thing I am going to try, when our stupid weather stops snowing and warms up (LOL) is two sequences, one as mentioned and then reset to take ±1 and 0, then throw the second 0 away and see if the five I get that way is any better than just taking the three. I haven't tried using Exposure Compensation to take HDR images to give more than the three that Canon will give you, I have only tried EC for shots that had a lot of snow in them and then the compensation was to ensure that the snow was white and the same compensation was set for all three exposures.

Depending on which Canon camera you have there is an accessory called "Promote Control" that will allow you to take more than three, but _it does not work with all Canon cameras_...info is here http://www.promotesystems.com/products/Promote-Control.html.

If you decide on HDR Efex Pro, then I would recommend that you take a look at the new e-book by Odell and Sweet as it is the only reference that I know of, other than Nik's webinars and tutorials that covers the subject, although if you go to one of Nik's webinars, they will give you a code that will give you 15% off if you decide to buy HDR Efex Pro. It (the e-book) does, in fact do a better job than Nik's stuff...info is here http://www.luminescentphoto.com/hdrguide.html. Alternatively, in the HDR forum on Photocamel, there are some Photomatix tutorials worth wartching - I believe you have to register for Photocamel first, but it is free... http://photocamel.com/forum/ and proceed from there. You might also be interested in joining Photocamel simply to keep tabs on what people are doing in the HDR forum, as well, there are a number of HDR forums on various other photo sites which you can find by using Google. HTH and good luck in your pursuit of HDR photography.

Cheers,

WesternGuy


----------



## Braders (Feb 7, 2011)

Braders said:


> Any one try HDR expose?


 
Bueller, Bueller....


----------



## Charlie Choc (Feb 8, 2011)

I use Photomatix. I've tried Nik's HDR Efex, Unified Color and Oloneo but find I can get better results with Photomatix. If you use other Nik plugins you will probably prefer HDR Efex, I found it pretty much equivalent to Photomatix but then I don't use U point much so that might tilt the scales.


----------

